
Twitter will soon let you switch between chronological and ranked feeds - tareqak
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/17/17872276/twitter-algorithmic-timeline-settings-change-viral-tweet-response
======
eip
Is there any option where every other item in the list is not an ad?

